# 2 fatties and scrapple



## baddurango (Aug 25, 2009)

This weekend did two fatties sorry no qview, one with hamburger stuffed with extra sharp cheddar, red onion, pickles and bacon, then wraped in bacon, the other ground chicken stuffed with fried rice, broccoli and general tso's sauce, then mopped with general tso's sauce, also smoked a half pound of scrapple.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 25, 2009)

No pics, are you sure any of this actually happened 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds great though, especially the chicken one.
How did they taste?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rumor has it...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 25, 2009)

I miss me some scrapple.///


----------



## baddurango (Aug 25, 2009)

tasted good, the scapple was the best have some left over ill have to get the camera phone and snap a few for the doubters......


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2009)

Some people like to tell stories and the Q don't lie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just kidding we believe you we just like to see what your smoking. Remember the old saying " we are the kidds and you have the candy" But those fatties sounds pretty good but they would look better. lol


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 25, 2009)

if you don't mind, i'd like to see a recipe, method and pix for scrapple, the next time you do it ~

on a similar note, does anyone do souse? same question above would apply for that!


----------



## mtnwalker (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried to warm souse in a microwave once.......it disappeared...only a few little scraps were left....so it might be good smoked...I don't know.....but do it like you would cheese.....keep the temps low and let the smoke do the work....


----------



## rdevous (Aug 26, 2009)

I love scrapple.....Rappa Scrapple ROCKS!!!  Did you wrap it in bacon or just smoke it?  What flavor of smoke would you suggest?  Forget cookie.....me want scrapple!!!!


Ray


----------



## baddurango (Aug 26, 2009)

It was pre-made kirby hollaway scrapple, the wood was what I had laying 
around.  Did not wrap in bacon laid foil down and poked holes in it to get smoke through the bottom.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 26, 2009)

The fatties sound good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll pass on the scrapple.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 26, 2009)

BadDurango, I love scrapple. The last batch I made I put some smoked sausage in to add that smokey flavor....it tasted great!
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/.../scrapple.html

I'll try smoking a loaf next time. Thanks!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 26, 2009)

Been smoking scrapple for a while now...people go crazy over it!  You definitely have to lay down some foil or it will start to ooze through the grates.  I like to smoke a "block" of it, then let it cool and slice it and fry it in a pan. 

MMMmmmm!


----------



## baddurango (Aug 26, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS, CAMERA PHONE NOT THE BEST QUALITY. FIRST ONE IS SCRAPPLE, HOT SAUSAGE, BREAKFAST SAUSAGE AND THE GENERAL TSO'S FATTIE AND THE SECOND ONE IS THE BACON CHEESEBURGER FATTIE.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 26, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## patcap (Aug 26, 2009)

I had no idea what the heck scrapple was!!!  It sounds interesting I think I'll put it on my list of things to try.  Thanks Cowgirl for the detailed process.


----------



## plj (Aug 27, 2009)

gotta love scrapple!


----------



## cruizer (Aug 28, 2009)

Very interesting never had scrapple before. Thanks cowgirl for details.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

You're sure welcome Patcap and Cruizer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Scrapple is usually made with the scraps from the pig when butchered... but I am not fond of some of the ingredients. Using hunks of pork works better for me.


----------

